# Barcelona, Spain



## Corky (Jan 26, 2009)

Three friends (young women in their 20's) plan to visit Barcelona this May and asked me for timeshare suggestions.  Since I know nothing first hand, I'm turning to TUG for help.  Can anyone offer advice about where to stay, what to do?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know of any timeshares in Barcelona. If you want to suggest a fun trip, have them stay in Mallorca or Ibiza for a week in a 2 br timeshare...and then bookend the trip with a couple nights in Barcelona. We stayed at the Cala Pi on Mallorca and loved it...but they would definitely need a car. We also stayed at the Cala de Mar on Mallorca and that's easy walk to shopping, restaurants and a nice beach (so I'd recommend that one for 20-somethings). 

This is where we stayed in Barcelona...we recommend it and would definitely stay here again:
http://www.hotelcontinental.com/home_ramblas.htm


----------



## Corky (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you so much, Carol.

If the 20 somethings are open to suggestions - and ya never know about that - I will pass along your information to them. It is always wise to listen to someone who has already been there, done that.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## alfie (Jan 27, 2009)

Actually there are quite a few timeshare about 70 miles south of Barcelona in Tarragona and in Salou, both areas are on the beach, and quite attractive.  You can easily drive into Barcelona from the resorts or take the electric train into the city.   We traded into La Dorada Club a few years ago, and really enjoyed the area.  There is a theme park called Universal Mediterranea near Salou, but mostly we just wandered around the Roman ruins in Tarragona and the vineyards at Poblet Monastery and the churches especially the cathedral in Barcelona. There is a beautiful beach area in Salou, and of course tons of shopping in center of the city which is across the tracks from the beach- condo area.


----------



## silvib (Jan 28, 2009)

If you do go to Mallorca, there are a couple of timeshares in Palma Nova, west of the city Palma.  You'll find plenty of people your age & lots going on.  That said, Ibiza would also be great, either in San Antonio or the old city area itself.
If you visit Barcelona, Las Ramblas is fun to walk around in the evening, everyone comes out and Los Caracoles is a great restaurant, just off of one of the side streets.


----------



## Corky (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses.  Knowledge is power and makes vacations much more enjoyable.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 28, 2009)

I loved loved LOVED barcelona on my trip (spoke at a conference there)...stated in the hotel americana (if im not mistaken)...it was truly a wonderful thing.

The only downside was delta losing my luggage only to have it show up back in jacksonville miraculously on my return flight!

Shopping for clothing wasnt so bad, except underwear...I swear people in spain do not wear boxers or briefs or anything of the sort...I must have gone to 20 stores and came up empty in them all!

I wound up finding a sporting goods store and getting some sweatshorts/etc to substitute for my week long stay!

ah the good times =)


----------



## Hoc (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually, Royal Holiday Club has the Guitart Grand Passage which looks to be located in central Barcelona.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 28, 2009)

silvib said:


> If you visit Barcelona, Las Ramblas is fun to walk around in the evening, everyone comes out and Los Caracoles is a great restaurant, just off of one of the side streets.



Just be very, very careful.  There are more purse snatchers and pickpockets on Las Ramblas than almost any other part of Spain.  They tend to frequent the tourist areas and the metro.  We were hit an average of twice a day while we were there.  Just make sure not to have anything in your pockets, don't carry purses or wallets, and keep your valuables safe.

We always carried one credit card and one ID (Driver's license, not passport) on you (preferably in an inside pocket or sock), and some loose cash.  Everything else stays in a safe back at the resort.  They are very aggressive there.  My favorite was the guy who grabbed my legs on the escalator, tried to trip me, stuck his hands in each of my pockets, and then ran away when he couldn't get anything.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 28, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> Shopping for clothing wasnt so bad, except underwear...I swear people in spain do not wear boxers or briefs or anything of the sort...I must have gone to 20 stores and came up empty in them all!



El Corte Ingles had a huge underwear collection.  But only if you are a size 28 pants or smaller.


----------



## Conan (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's a long thread from last year:
Thieves in Barcelona
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77692

Barcelona Safety - Learn and Apply The 16 Safety Guidelines to Safeguard Your Personal Safety.
http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/en/general/barcelona-safety.html

Fake Undercover Policemen
http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/en/general/barcelona-safety.html#fakepolice

It wouldn't stop me from going back, though.


----------



## Corky (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the great links, and for the warning about pickpockets.  Having something stolen would certainly spoil the vacation.  Those thieves sound very aggressive. Where are the police in Barcelona?


----------



## javabean (Jan 30, 2009)

My daughter has been living in the Barcelona area for 4 years. She has encountered theft. Here are her suggestions. 

Make a copy of the main page of your passport. Carry that, don't carry your passport with you. Most restaurants and shops will honor that as identification. 

Men, carry your wallet in your front pants pocket. Only cary exactly what you will need for the day. Carry anything else in an inside pocket of your jacket. 

Ladies, 
Place your cash and a credit card in a small zipped pouch. Place the pouch at the bottom of your purse or inside a zippered section of your purse. 

Use a ATM card and withdraw cash every few days from a local bank lobby cash machine. Use credit cards for most purchases. 

Don't carry things in the "string bag" style of bag/backpack. Mini backpacks are very popular and the straps are thicker, which make it harder for thieves to slash the string bag straps, grab and run. 

Thieves will often strike right near the entrance to a subway. That way, they can dash down the steps without drawing attention to themselves. 

If you are robbed, the police are helpful and the American consulate charges $60.00 (or they used to) for a replacement passport. 

Hope some of these suggestions help. 
Deb


----------

